# Leisure Battery questions and electrical help please.



## TheBandit (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for reading this and it would be good if someone could help me to understand the basics of leisure batteries and probably electricity to some point! 

On board there is a 85amp leisure battery that is only charged when the van is running. As I found out on site when it went flat! 

There is also an electrical hook-up. There is no Zig type panel. 

Could I use a battery charger, when on site, plugged into the hook-up to charge the leisure battery? The hook-up only seems to power 2x 13amp sockets. 

Does this have to be a specific leisure battery charger? If so I would welcome recommendation.

Further as the fridge runs off the leisure battery, along with a water pump could these be safely left connected and in use whilst the charger was connected/charging? 

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I suspect that you need to look a little deeper and find the built in charger - then turn it on!.

A motorhome without one is very very unusual.

Chive


----------



## TheBandit (May 29, 2010)

No charger to turn on this is in a converted Mazda Bongo!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

IN that case you should fit one specifically designed for a small motorhome. Forget the ZIG unit and stick with a few switches and fuses. Fit a couple of relays for split charging and fridge operation as well.

More here
http://www.motts.org/SPLIT CHARGING SYSTEM.htm

Chive


----------



## TheBandit (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Chive, will look into that and also the link.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

There should be no problem fitting a mains charger to your leasure battery, and you still can run all your equipment while the charger is fitted and conected to the mains....


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to MHF The Bandit!

Think seriously about subscribing- the sort of advice Clive has given is available a thousand-fold if you use the "Search" facility....and that's only available to subscribers.

Cheers :wink:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

And The Bandit, its only a tenner to subscribe p.a. so well worth it with all the information and knowledge gained from this site.

Jenny


----------



## axonsprout (May 15, 2010)

Hi Bandit
I'm quite new to the leisure battery quandry. These 2 links may be helpful to you. As I understand it leisure batteries need a different charge than a normal car battery due to their different demands.

I have also been advised to get a multimeter so that the battery does not go below 11 volts. Not quite got my head round it but I'm getting there. Hope the links help.

Regards

Ralph

http://www.practicalcaravan.com/features/batteries.html

http://www.bigginhill.co.uk/batteries.htm


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Numax connect and forget 10 amp charger is just the ticket for this job. Will charge your battery when on the mains and a doddle to wire in. Nice compact unit, with lcd display to let you know state of charge.


----------

